# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  sql server desktop engine

## B_ITMAN_B

سلام دوستان.من با sql server 2000 کار میکنم ولی یه برنامه دیدم که اونم  بانکش sql بود ولی وقتی با اوتوران برنامه رو نصب میکنی فقط service  manager رو میبینی و نمیتونی مثل sql server  عادی بری تو enterprise  manager و دسترسی به بانک داشته باشی.تو add or remove
هم بری این sql رو با نام sql server desktop engine میشناسه.میخوام کمکم  کنین تا ازش سر در بیارم و یکم توضیح در موردش بدین.خیلی ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
این نسخه MSDE یا Micorosft SQL Server Desktop Engine هست که فقط Engine برای کار با SQL Server رو نصب میکنه و ابزار Enterprise Manager همراه اون نیست.
میتونید با CD این ابزار رو جداگانه نصب کنید و با MSDE نصب شده به راحتی کار کنید.

----------


## mohammad_kerman65

با سلام و خسته نباشید....
اخیرا با یک مشکل جالب بخوردم که هر چه تلاش کردم مشکلم برطرف نشد.
بر روی یک سیستم sql2000نصب بود و 1 برنامه ی حسابداری داشت باهاش کار میکرد.
من برنامه ی دیگری نصب کردم که خود برنامه موقع نصب2000 msde رو نصب میکرد.من از داخل control panel/add or remove programs برنامه ی دومی رو که نصب کرده بودم پاک کردم.حالا دیگه اون برنامه حسابداری هم کار نمیکنه حتی sql2000 رو حذف و ومجددا نصب کردم بازم نشد در نهایت ویندوز رو عوض کردم:D اما بازم نشد جالب اینه که sql2005 هم که نصب میکنم connect نمیشه!!!!
کسی در این رابطه اطلاعاتی داره که راهنمائیم کنه؟؟؟
خیلی کارم لنگ مونده.
با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اون برنامه حسابداری احتمالا با یک Instance خاص داره ارتباط برقرار میکنه.
قاعدتا باید یک جایی برای تنظیمات Connection string داشته باشه که میتونید اونو به دیتابیس و Instance که نصب کردید متصل کنید.

----------


## mohammad_kerman65

با تشکر از آقای صادقیان
خب سوالم اینه که چه اتفاقی افتاد که برنامه از کار افتاد.؟آیا remove کردن msde بر روی  sql تاثیر میگذارد؟
sql به صورت Defualt instans نصب میکنم.قبلا هم که برنامه کار میکرد همینجوری نصبش کرده بودم.... :متفکر:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

ببینید در Add/Remove Program جلوی اسم SQL Server Desktop Engine معمولا داخل پرانتز نام Instance نصب شده رو نمایش میده. بله احتمالا هنگام Remove کلش حذف شده و به مشکل برخورده.
حالا وقتی Instance خودتون رو نصب میکنید باید اتصال رو نیز مشخص کنید که بتونید به دیتابیس و instance مورد نظر متصل شوند.

----------


## mohammad_kerman65

با سلام و تشکر مجدد
ببخشید من سوالم بد مطرح کردم.
ببینید برنامه ی حسابداری به پایگاه داده وصل میشه اما دیگه هیچی رو نمیتونه توی پایگاه ذخیره کنه...این پیغام میده:
code page translations are not supported for the text data type. from 1256 to 1252
من این کار رو روی یک کامپیوتر دیگه هم که با اون نرم افزار حسابداری کار میکرد انجام دادم اما متاسفانه اون کامپیوتر هم دچار مشکل شد. sql رو هم مجددا نصب کردم.حتی ویندوز هم عوض کردم.!!!! جالب اینه که حتی sql 2005 که قبلا نصب میشد و کار میکرد هم دیگه connent نمیشه.یعنی وقتی داخل sql روی Data Base گزینه Start رو میزنم Error میده.
در مورد error بالا زیاد سرچ کردم توی همین سایت نوشته شده یود که ورژن Sql پائینه باید ارتقا داده شود.اگه مشکل مربوط به ورژن بود که از همو ن اول هم نباید برنامه کار میکرد.
بازم عذر میخوام که از اول به طور واضح مشکل رو مطرح نکردم.
با تشکر

----------


## mohammad_kerman65

با سلام آقای صادقیان
جسارتا منتظر راهنمائیتون هستم.اگه لطف کنید ممنون میشم
با تشکر

----------


## mohammad_kerman65

با سلام...
یعنی واقعا این مشکل من راه حلی نداره؟؟؟؟؟
خب چکار کنم؟یعنی مجبورم کلا کیس عوض کنم یا هارد فرمت کنم یا....
1 عکس از خطایی که توی SQl2005 میده رو براتون میذارم موقع که میخواهیم سرور رو Start کنیم این پیغام رو میده

Untitled.jpg
خطایی هم که موقع ذخیره کردن اطلاعات توی SQL2000 میده رو توی پستهای قبلی گذاشتم.
اگه واقعا راه حلی نداره بگید که 1 فکر دیگه ایی بردارم....
با تشکر

----------


## mohammad_kerman65

خب دوستان عزیز مشکلم حل شد...
توی پایگاه داده نوع بعضی از فیلدها رو Text داده بودم واسه همین توی بعضی کامپیوترها این اررور رو می داد.نوعشون عوض کردم مثلا گذاشتم nvarchar مشکل حل شد.
وای که چقدر ذهنم درگیر کرده بود.... :اشتباه:

----------

